

Local Lucene - ideamonk
http://www.nsshutdown.com/projects/lucene/whitepaper/locallucene_v2.html

======
dangoldin
I implemented this a while back and it worked pretty well after a few
stumbles. If you have any questions trying to set it up feel free to contact
me username@gmail.com

~~~
ideamonk
I would be playing around with such stuff soon, seems like similar features
have been added under lucene/contrib-spatial. Nice to find someone who sailed
in the same boat :)

~~~
dangoldin
Yea - I came in without a strong Solr/Lucene background so had to learn on the
fly. I also needed to tie the data import with a MySQL database so ended up
running into some issues with that - mostly having to do with the additional
types that the Local Lucene package required.

------
toufique
"It's almost like I'm famous" - Patrick O'Leary, upon seeing his project on
Hacker News.

